# What's you favorite fruit?



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2005)

I pick orange.   :yes:


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 27, 2005)

Orange! Orange! Orange!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 27, 2005)

Apples all the way!


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 6, 2005)

I have trees of every fruit but orange... ARGH!


----------



## Mino (Jul 6, 2005)

Go pear, go pear, yeah...  Er....


----------



## SUPERMARIO103 (Jul 6, 2005)

Go orange.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 6, 2005)

Apples all the way!


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 6, 2005)

Orrange! That was the hardest to find... I found that fruit last, I forget how. Now I got 2 orange trees next to Nooks   
^_^			 So I can make 3,000 Bells easy without much of a walk.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 6, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> Orrange! That was the hardest to find... I found that fruit last, I forget how. Now I got 2 orange trees next to Nooks   
^_^			 So I can make 3,000 Bells easy without much of a walk.


 Orange was the first fruit in my town.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 6, 2005)

Apples, the native fruit to my town, which were almost wiped out.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2005)

Peachs all the way!


----------



## MushroomBoy (Jul 14, 2005)

i like cocunut, cuz even though they're not werth much, they're extremely rare! :lol:


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Jul 15, 2005)

YAY ORANGES!


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 15, 2005)

I like oranges better, even though every tree of mine has a fruit, most of them are fruits from other towns. I got 'em all! :yes:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Jul 16, 2005)

i must say this topic is a bit Fruity

that was a corny joke

but corn isnt fruit

so hmm lets see

its fruit corn 

corn fruit

yes Corn Fruit

im going to advertize some Corn Fruit from now on

ill eaven draw what it should look likee and see if some1 actually wants to buy it


oh anyways Oranges will win


----------



## MGMT (Jul 17, 2005)

i have a tree for everything but Orange but still ORANGE i like ORANGE plus i need it <_<


----------



## ƒish (Jul 17, 2005)

i guess i'll say orange... because its cool looking... and it was the hardest to get in my village.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 18, 2005)

I still need an orange... Is there a universal code for it?


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jul 18, 2005)

CHERRY!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2005)

Go oranges!!  My native fruit were peaches which i don't like very much.  I almost wiped all of them out when I chopped them down to plant other kinds of fruit.

Orange Universal Code:

m7VljXteBBc8AK
MZEjvvM&2fC6ph


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> I have trees of every fruit but orange... ARGH!


 same here...had to vote for cherrry, it was my first fruit.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

Everyone likes Oranges...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 11, 2005)

I like cherrys


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> I like cherrys


 Yeah, Cherries are good. I mean, there's a festival for them.


----------



## FreakyLime (Aug 12, 2005)

Coconut, i want a Coconut. - Lime

I really like those green little buggers that come in two.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hmm.....I don't know.....that sure is a tough one......but my native fruit was the apple.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2005)

WAILMERBOY1023 said:
			
		

> Hmm.....I don't know.....that sure is a tough one......but my native fruit was the apple.


 Oh, you too?


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2005)

My native furit was apple too


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 14, 2005)

My second town's native fruit was apple. The First town's native fruit was pear.


----------



## Dark_viscount (Sep 3, 2005)

I pick apple.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Oct 10, 2005)

I picked apples. They're my first fruit.     
B)


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 16, 2005)

The Pear is my favorite in the game.


----------



## MR.JUJU (Oct 16, 2005)

GO CHERRYS!!!!!
CHERRYS R AWESOME HOW CAN U NOT LOVE EM?


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Oct 16, 2005)

My town started out with oranges.But then I grew some other trees...so...yeah...
But I picked peaches, 'cuz they're the tastiest.   
^_^			 
Pears are good too.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 16, 2005)

Apples are going to win!!!!...sorry oranges     			  what can you do when you are going up against apples  :jay:


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 16, 2005)

Peaches are my favorite.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 23, 2005)

peaches are my favorite


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Dec 24, 2005)

Oranges, but it changes from time to time.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pear. I just got one from my mom(in the game), so now I can plant it.


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Dec 24, 2005)

Mine is Peaches.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2006)

Apples!!! Because I have too many (oranges) in my town, and they plan to invade (oranges stop whispering to eachother). 


W00T 100TH POST. I post alot.

Sorry about my silly mistake. I meant there were too many oranges. X(


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 2, 2006)

I Pick apples! *my apples nods slowly at kolvos apples*


----------



## MarioLuigi7654 (Jan 11, 2006)

Oranges! :yes:


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't choose I like peaches and cherries equally.


----------

